# (TX) clear yellow son of cosmo



## Dark Timber Kennels (Sep 22, 2010)

*(TX) Completely Clear Yellow son of Cosmo*

Up for stud. Trip, A Clear Yellow Son of Cosmo. Throws yellows and blacks not to mention very nice, very smart pups. 
His pedigree can be found at http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=15005
Located near FT Worth, TX. Available for natural breeding. 
Stud fee 750 to approved females

Weight: 75 LBS 
HIPS: OFA - GOOD - SR52194201(at 6 years old)
ELBOWS: OFA - Normal -SR52194201 (at 6 years old)


 EXERCISE INDUCED COLLAPSE *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)
*CANINE HYPERURICOSURIA *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*CENTRONUCLEAR MYOPATHY *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*CYSTINURIA *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*MYTOTUBULAR MYOPATHY X LINKED *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*NARCOLEPSY *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*PYRUVATE KINASE (PK) DEFICIENCY *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*PROGRESSIVE ROD CONE DEGENERATION - PRA *(NORMAL BY PARENTAGE HISTORY)*RETINAL DYSPLASIA/OSD *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*

LONG HAIR GENE (PHENOTYPE) *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*A-LOCUS AGOUTI *(at/at - TRICOLOR/BLACK &TAN (MERLE DEPENDENT NO BIFACTOR)*B (TYRP1 LOCUS) BROWN/CHOCOLATE *(NORMAL BB FULL COLOR DOES NOT CARRY BROWN)*DILUTE MLPH GENE (BLUE/GREY) *(DD - NO COPY OF MLPH-D ALLELE)*K-LOCUS (DOM BLACK/WILD TYPE) *(KK - DOMINANT FOR K WILL NOT BE BRINDLED or EXPRESS AGOUTI)*EM-LOCUS MELANISTIC BLACK MASK ALLELE *(E[SUP]m[/SUP] E - ONE MASK AND ONE NORMAL EXTENSION ALLELE)*E-LOCUS (EXTENSION - YELLOW/RED/CREAM/APRICOT *(AFFECTED - ee YELLOW, GOLDEN, CREAM or APRICOT)*FOLLICULAR DYSPLASIA - COLOUR DILUTION ALOPECIA *(NORMAL / CLEAR - NO MUTATION DETECTED)*



Call, Text or email for information. 
Jason 940 255 5279
[email protected]


----------

